# Would you get in the car?



## Harlequin (Jan 18, 2009)

I watched Transformers again last night and I was just thinking: would you get in the car?

(Yes.)

eta: this doesn't just apply to Transformers and that one situation, it's more of an "if an event happened where you had to decide to 'get in the car' or not what would you do?"

ETA: *DAMN IT GUYS I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT TRANSFORMERS SPECIFICALLY

*I mean "would you get in the car?" in the same way as "which pill would you take?" (Matrix). It applies to _any situation like that_. Not "if a strange man in a car asked you to get in would you" but "if you were in a film-type situation where you could do a and be involved in b or do c and not be involved in b."

:(


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't. I would be mightily suspicious if a car drove up to me, without a driver. And then invited me in...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 18, 2009)

No way.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't mean "if a car was suddenly next to you would you get in," I mean "if an event (such as Bumblebee fighting that Decepticon) happened and you witnessed it, would you get in the car afterward?"

You can take this to mean anything, really. Like would you take the pill to leave the Matrix or whatever. ALL SORTS OF THINGS LIKE THIS.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha. I'm not going to vote. I would probably sit there for a few days trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't mean "if a car was suddenly next to you would you get in," I mean "if an event (such as Bumblebee fighting that Decepticon) happened and you witnessed it, would you get in the car afterward?"


Oh, now you put it like that. Still no. I would be shit scared if I saw saw my car turn into a giant robot!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Most likely not. Possibly if I had some vague idea of what to expect.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't get all these no answers. :( I mean it's a _thrill_ to not know what will happen and I mean... do you really want to be there twenty years later looking back at that instant, regretting your decision to [not do x]?


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I seriously don't know. It would depend entirely what was going on, like events leading up to it etc.

Another question is would you do the opposite and look into the Men in Black's red flashy thing?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd probably do it. Just for the hell of it. :/


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't really get
what you're asking. Why would I
need to get in it?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't get all these no answers. :( I mean it's a _thrill_ to not know what will happen and I mean... do you really want to be there twenty years later looking back at that instant, regretting your decision to [not do x]?


Although if some shady stranger asks you to get in their car for no particular reason, chances are you won't be able to look back at _anything_ in twenty years... I mean, you can't assume it's going to be like in the movies, can you?

But if we _do_ assume that it's going to be like in the movies, then the obvious answer is yes, because I'd be the good guy.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 18, 2009)

okay, so we picture ourselves as the main dude from the Transformers movie and Bumblebee, after fighting a Decepticon, offers to take you for a ride

Hell, Yeah! i'd do anyhing to my life to make something actually happen
so hell yeah


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 18, 2009)

Depends. Am I briefed on why I should get in first? If so yes. If I don't get told anything then no, I wouldn't get in the car.


----------



## Zeph (Jan 19, 2009)

...I'm sorry to spoil everyone's fun or whatever, but I really have no idea what you're actually on about, having never seen Transformers. So, uh, could someone possibly explain?


----------



## Jetx (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe you should go watch it. ;)


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd walk on

with hope in my heart


----------



## Minish (Jan 19, 2009)

I have no idea what film this is from. XD

But yeah, I wouldn't get in to any car. o_o Ever since I was a kid I've peered at my mum and the car's number plate to completely make sure that it's my mum before getting in.

Anyone putting 'yes' is really quite a moron. Then again I haven't seen this film so it's probably some sort of meme thing I don't quite get as usual.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 19, 2009)

*DAMN IT GUYS I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT TRANSFORMERS SPECIFICALLY

*I mean "would you get in the car?" in the same way as "which pill would you take?" (Matrix). It applies to _any situation like that_. Not "if a strange man in a car asked you to get in would you" but "if you were in a film-type situation where you could do a and be involved in b or do c and not be involved in b."

:(


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

Its the normal movie situation. Would you go into the fight? I would, (in the transformers situation anyway.)


----------



## Minish (Jan 19, 2009)

How is entering a fight the same as entering a car of whose occupant you have no idea of? o_o Or the occupant's purpose?


----------



## Saith (Jan 19, 2009)

I would, of course.

I'm not really a risk taker, but if something happened that didn't fit in with my understanding of the world, I would embrace it. Honestly. Just to escape the future.

But yeah, I would, ahem, *get in the car*, just because it would, um, make me worthwhile.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell, I'd do it. My life needs some spicing up. :V


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be reckless and get in. I want my life to be different, to be special and meaningful and abnormal. If this situation came around, be it the car or the pill or... um, stepping through the wardrobe? *shot* Anyway, I would take the chance.


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT (Jan 20, 2009)

If you were in a movie situation where you had to get in the car or take either the red pill or the blue pill or etc., you would obviously know it was a big moment - mostly because of the giant robots chasing you or the Morpheus telling you 'this is it'. So I'd say that yes, I would get in the metaphorical car - specifically because I knew that if I didn't, I'd wonder for the rest of my life what would have happened if I did.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 20, 2009)

Whivit said:


> If you were in a movie situation where you had to get in the car or take either the red pill or the blue pill or etc., you would obviously know it was a big moment - mostly because of the giant robots chasing you or the Morpheus telling you 'this is it'. So I'd say that yes, I would get in the metaphorical car - specifically because I knew that if I didn't, I'd wonder for the rest of my life what would have happened if I did.


THANK YOU SO MUCH for getting that it's a *metaphorical car* and not a real car with a creepy man inside it. *fucking thank you.*


----------



## Minish (Jan 23, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for getting that it's a *metaphorical car* and not a real car with a creepy man inside it. *fucking thank you.*


'Cause totally making that clear from the beginning would have killed you. I've never heard the term 'get in the car' used in that way before~


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 26, 2009)

hey uh cirrus? see post four.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Hell, I'd do it. My life needs some spicing up. :V


What they said. But yeah, if some crazy, unexplainable stuff happened shortly before-hand, /I'd be doing the asking/. I also don't think I could live with myself not knowing what would have happened...


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 26, 2009)

Considering if it was like a movie situation, being one of the characters I would not be aware of it being like a movie situation therefore I would act completely as normal and say 'no', as if I would in real life.

Yes I have read through every post on this thread (some twice particularly by the topic starter) and I still don't really get what you're talking about. So the answer above was the best I could come up with.


----------



## Minish (Jan 26, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't mean "if a car was suddenly next to you would you get in," I mean "if an event (such as Bumblebee fighting that Decepticon) happened and you witnessed it, would you get in the car afterward?"
> 
> You can take this to mean anything, really. Like would you take the pill to leave the Matrix or whatever. ALL SORTS OF THINGS LIKE THIS.


If an event happened and you witnessed it would you get in the car afterward. Right. How does that make it clearer?

I had no idea who Bumblebee or Decepticon were, nor have I seen the Matrix, so yeah, it's not my fault I had no idea what you were talking about and took it the literal way. Just thought you should have explained it for ignorant people like me in the first post.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 26, 2009)

I... I figured that people would _get_ that I mean in a movie kind of sense rather than "if a sketchy man in a car offered you a ride would you do it?" I mean ... god.

_Clearly_ Bumblebee and the Deceptions are from a film (and what the fuck, how can you not know what the Matrix is about. that's pretty appalling) so, uh. 

(also sorry for assuming people read whole threads. guess in the future I won't.)


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Jan 27, 2009)

Fuck no.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on whether I feel like it or not. I probably will though, but I'll regret it later (as in the giant robots/monsters/whatever are out to kill me why did I get in the stupid car/take the pill/whatever gah).


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

In Matrix terms, yes, I would take the red pill. I enjoy trips.


----------

